

Why do men find blonde women so very attractive? - MikeCapone
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/jun/04/men-blonde-women-attractive

======
dkarl
Ah, but when there are more bottle blondes than real blondes, brunettes look
more honest. It's similar to the curse of having an extraordinary bust: some
men will assume it's fake and conclude that you were tacky and superficial
enough to get a boob job.

~~~
mahmud
Not all men evaluate women like prize-cattle in an auction. If you're tacky, I
can probably figure that out from your speech, writing, or actions .. not your
bust.

~~~
dkarl
Getting a boob job is not only an action, it's expensive, physically invasive,
and is usually done to achieve or fulfill an image of oneself that one
believes can't be fulfilled in any other way than by having bigger boobs. I'd
say it says a heck of a lot about someone.

------
benkant
I prefer brunettes and Plan9.

